# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  My FTP server up again

## DiGi

An kai to link paramenei sta 50-60kb/sec ebala ton server pali online

ip : 10.36.205.37
port : 8888
login : awmn
pass : awmn

Opoios thelei acc PM me

----------

